# عارفك مش قادر ترتاح - ايرينى أبو جابر



## bnt elra3y (1 يونيو 2007)

*الترنيمة دى حلوة اوى يارب تعجبكم وتقولولى رايكم واللى متعجبهوش بردو يقول رايه 


عارفك مش قادر ترتاح​*

*عارفك مش قادر ترتاح شايف قلبك كله جراح

عمرك فى طريق مظلم راح تعالى يسوع عنده الافراح

القرار

تعالى اليه ............... وسلم ليه ..............وحط حياتك بين ايديه

هيغفر ليك ............خطايا ماضيك .............. ويضمن كل الحاضرفيه 

وهتفضل عايش تعبان طول ماعينيك على الانسان

ليه فكرك شارد حيران ده يسوع يملى الفكر طمان 


ارجع وارمى عالم فانى مش هتفكر ترجع تانى
ليه قلبك م الهم يعانى عمرك ضايع وانت الجانى


جرحك مين يقدر يداويه ذنبك مين يقدر يداريه 
ليه خايف تتقدم ليه حملك ارميه كله عليه​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عارفك مش قادر ترتاح*

اهلا بيك بنت الراعى فى اول موضوع ليكى
بس للاسف اللينك مش شغال .. 
​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عارفك مش قادر ترتاح*

*بصى(بنت الراعى)
بعد ماعملتى ابلود للترنيمة وظهرت فى الليستة 
دوسى على اسم الترنيمة هاتظهرلك صفحة فيها بيانات عن الترنيمة 
وهاتلاقى كلمة download link وجمبهامستطيل فيه اللينك بتاع الترنيمة 
دوسى عليه كليك يمين واعمليلهcopy..وبعدين تعالى هنا فى الموضوع واعملى paste
وان شاء الله يشتغل عشان عايزة اسمع الترنيمة​*


----------



## the servant (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عارفك مش قادر ترتاح*

سلام ونعمة اختنا الغالية بنت الراعي رغم ان اللينك مش شغااااااااال بس
مشكور ع المجهود الترنيمة دي تحفة واختيار موفق يسوع معاكي
صليلي ابن يسوع فراااااااااااي


----------



## bnt elra3y (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عارفك مش قادر ترتاح*

انا عملت زى ماقولتى ياجينا وياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يشتغل 
http://www.4shared.com/file/17068446/9805a9c7/___.html
ولو مشتغلش انا هاولع فى اللينك ده :smil13::smil13:


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عارفك مش قادر ترتاح*

شغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال 
الف مبروك اول موضوع  ليكى   
اسمع وارجع اقول رأيى


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عارفك مش قادر ترتاح*

*جميلة اوى اوى (بنت الراعى)
الموقع كده بقى سهل عليكى ياريت بقى تغرقينا مشاركات جميلة زى دى
​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عارفك مش قادر ترتاح*

الترنيمة رائعة احنا مبسوطيين بيكي يا بنت الراعي علي المشاركة الجميلة وياريت تغرقينا من الترانيم الحلوة دي وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## †السريانيه† (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عارفك مش قادر ترتاح*

ميرسي ليكي ياحببتي الترنيمه جميله جدا
ربنا يعوض تعبك معانا ويبارك حياتك 
سلام المسيح ​


----------



## manshy10000 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة عارفك مش قادر ترنيمة جامده جدا جدا جدا جدا*

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين​
ترنيمة عارفك مش قادر ترنيمة مؤثرة جدا جدا 

للتحميل 

:download:​اضغط هنا ​

وللمسيح كل المجد من الان والى الابد امين​


----------



## foba h (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة عارفك مش قادر ترنيمة جامده جدا جدا جدا جدا*

f3lan el trnema de gamda gedan
the best i think hope all download it now


----------



## sandoura (4 فبراير 2009)

لو سمحتوا انا فى ترنيمة بدور عليها و مش عارفة اسمه لكن بتقول البشرية كانت غرقانة فى الجمود قيل ميلادرب الارباب رب الوجود .


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2009)

ميرررررسى على الترنيمه يا بنت العدرا 

جارى التحميل ..............

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مجدي سمير فهيم (11 يونيو 2009)

المسيح يقويكي يا بنت المسيح
ربنا معاكي يارب وتكوني دايما في أحسن حال
الترنيمة جميلة جدا جدا 
وبأذن المسيح مستنيين منك حاجات تاني .
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك بكل خير
سلام رب المجد يسوع يكون معاكي في كل وقت


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## فافاستار (6 أغسطس 2009)

بجد ميرسى خالص من اجل الترنيمه الجميله دى انا كنت ببحث عنها وحملتها ميرسى انا بحبها جدا  ميرسى جدا جدا


----------

